

Holiday Help: People vs. Robots - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704073804576023613748146944.html

======
kj12345
Cool story, Kiva is so fascinating. The repeated quote that the robots are
used in "about 10% of the top 100 retail companies" is silly, though, is it 10
out of the top 100 or not?

